# CATOC™ SW Regional Finals, Sat. November 16th!



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™) is hosting our first of six regional finals event, CATOC™ SW Regional Finals on Saturday, November 16th on the campus of Universal Technical Institute in Avondale Arizona.

If you are a current IASCA, MECA, or USACi competitor who competed in the Car Audio Champions in Huntsville, AL OR in a State or Regional event from any of the aforementioned SQ sanctioning organizations, you are already qualified to compete in the CATOC™ SW Regional Finals!

Please contact [email protected] for CATOC™ membership discount incentives, entry fee incentives and the CATOC™ competition points that you have already earned IF you join CATOC™ before midnight PST, November 2nd, 2013.

Please visit The official Car Audio Tournament of Champions website. Thank you.


----------

